# Aquaclear 110 - what do you use as media



## overthetop2009 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Question: I don't like using carbon in my filters and half the out of the box media for the aquaclear filter is carbon. What do you use as a replacement in your filters? 

Also, how ofen do you clean the media? 

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I buy an additional sponge so I end up with 2 sponges and the bio-max biological media on top.

Depending on how many fish you have and whether they're messy eaters or not you can give the sponges a squeeze in the bucket of water you removed during your water change and once a month just a quick swoosh of the bio-max.
--
Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with Y2KGT here for sure.... I have my 65 gallon tanks stocked fairly high and i tend to overfeed so every two weeks or so i have to clean my sponges in TANK water because they start to lift upwards and push the tops off. So if you don't have your tanks stocked to high and don't overfeed then you should be good for at least two weeks on the sponges. I actually put mechanical media on the bottom of some of my aqua's and then the sponge and then your biological media. I have my media in media bags so it's much easier for cleaning time. Do not get the really fine mesh media bags because it clogs up faster, if you decide to go that route.....

Good luck
sheldon


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

I would have to disagre with adding an additional sponge in the 110 (500) ,with 2 sponges the top sponge is above the water ,and putting the bio media on top this would not be in water at all,you could cut one of the sponges in half and you.ll be okay

as for cleaning, I squeeze the sponges in tank water when doing weekly water changes,I use my hobs as secondary mechanical filters


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What I use in mine is filter floss and lava rocks to hold the floss in place. 

Everyone has their own way.


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know if this will work for the aq 110 but have you considered fluval clearmax inserts? That keeps your water clean and your tank clear of algae. I have an aq 70 running with a canister in my 75 gallon and I clean the aq every 3-4 weeks.


----------

